# Lithotripsy Question



## bella2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm looking for some input on a lithotripsy procedure. The Doctor's Dx was a 
calculus of the ureter, and he performed a lithotripsy on a stone in the ureter,
I thought the code should be 52353, but the office mangager thinks it should be 50590. Would love to hear other opinions on this as I am new to coding urology.
Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's a good tool for such a question:

http://www.fchp.org/Extranet/Providers/ProcedureCodeLookup/


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 10, 2009)

*Lithotripsy*

What kind of tool was used to provide the lithotripsy?  Did the doctor provide this service with a cystourethroscope?  Then 52353 would be the answer.  If the doctor provided the service using shockwaves, then 50590 would be the answer.  So, it depends on the approach.

Kelly


----------

